# House filter system on Aquatium



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been thinking about using a house filter system and modifying it to use on my aquarium. I have a 65 gallon heavily planted and over stocked tank. I am hoping to get better mechanical filtration with one and then maybe modifying one to use as a fluidized bed filter. The system I would be using is Watts | Big Blue Housing With 1 Inch Ports | Home Depot Canada 
What do people think? Am a just crazy or should I give it a go?
Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are planning to filter your tank water with these, the filter may clog very quickly as it was intended to filter "clean" water, not aquarium water. You might be better served using a regular canister with fine polish pads or check out the Ocean Clear filters.


----------

